# Mounting a fat32 drive?

## squeaksy

hi, well i searched the forums first but that didnt really help, but how do i mount my 100gig fat32 partition it is hda6

----------

## Moled

make a dir where you want it mounted

as root:

mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /path/to/dir

----------

## timmfin

Try:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /mnt/fat32
```

Make sure you have created the /mnt/fat32 directory (or whatever else you would like to call it).

----------

## squeaksy

umm this is what i tried...

(this is logged in as a user but i su'd

mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /home/drew/Data

when i go into the folder nothing is there,, did i do it right?

----------

## squeaksy

ok i typed

```
root@SWEEET drew # mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /mnt/fat32

mount: mount point /mnt/fat32 does not exist

root@SWEEET drew #
```

what does that mean?

----------

## Diezel

 *squeaksy wrote:*   

> ok i typed
> 
> ```
> root@SWEEET drew # mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /mnt/fat32
> 
> ...

 

There is no directory called /mnt/fat32.

Pointing you trogh this  :Smile: 

```
#mkdir /mnt/fat32    or

#mkdir /home/drew/Data if you like that
```

then

```
#mount -t vfat /mnt/fat32
```

or /home/drew/Data if that is what you used.

----------

## squeaksy

i cant see the folder...

when i am in a user using konsole.. i did the su thingy... soo when i create folders it creates them for root doesnt it, so do i have to log into root to view the folders...

P.S. if i am emerging in a differnet konsoole window can i log out and still have it emerging?

----------

## bertvv

 *squeaksy wrote:*   

> i cant see the folder...
> 
> when i am in a user using konsole.. i did the su thingy... soo when i create folders it creates them for root doesnt it, so do i have to log into root to view the folders...

 

Do 

```
chmod 755 /mnt/fat32
```

and regular users should be able to see the directory and its contents. To make your life a bit easier, add the following to the file /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/hda6               /mnt/fat32       vfat            noauto,user            0 0
```

Now any user can mount the fat partition with the command

```
mount /mnt/fat32
```

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. if i am emerging in a differnet konsoole window can i log out and still have it emerging?

 

No. If you close the konsole window where the emerge is taking place, it will be canceled.

----------

## squeaksy

i tried #chmod 755 /mnt/fat32

but when i am in a user i go to /mnt/fat32 and still see no files.

----------

## Moled

what does "mount" say?

----------

## squeaksy

```
drew@SWEEET drew $ mount /mnt/fat32

mount: /dev/hda6 already mounted or /mnt/fat32 busy

mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda6 is already mounted on /mnt/fat32

drew@SWEEET drew $

```

thats what i type from a user (not su'ed)

----------

## Moled

not what I meant but are you sure that theres something on that partition?

----------

## squeaksy

yeah there is cause when i log into to root and go to the folder i can see and access all my stuff

----------

## squeaksy

oh and also i just found out that when i go into the fat32 folder and right-click; propeties it... it says i have 47 gig left which is what i have left on that drive soo it is reading the drive but not the files

----------

## NeddySeagoon

squeaksy,

To have an emerge running after you log out use the command 

nohup emerge <package to emerge> &

The No HangUP command allows the terminal to detach without the job getting stopped

The & on the end makes the job run in the background so you get the terminal back to be able to log out.

All the stuff that would have gone to the terminal will go to a file called nohup.out in the directory that was current when nohup was invoked.

You can see how far the emerge has got with the tail command as in

tail nohup.out  or

tail -n 50 nohup.out.

See man nohup and man tail

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## squeaksy

try as i might i still cant see any files in the folder but i KNOW they are there and that to some extent linux can see them cause it says i have used 50gig in that folder... just seeing them as a user is the hard part..

any ideas anyone??

----------

## yowwww

I'm having the same problem.

I can mount them in text mode fine using the generic:

```

mount /dev/hda1 /home/ctm/windows

```

and 

```

mount /dev/hdb1 /home/ctm/winmusic

```

that works in text mode, but not in gui

I have a section on my guide on how to this, but for some reason it does not seem to work in gentoo. I would like to get them added to my fstab ideally.

I do have vfat /dos fs compiled into my kernel but maybe I missed something else?

----------

## cylgalad

What do you mean it does not work "in gui" ?

Launch a terminal (xterm, konsole, gnome-terminal, whatever) then mount them like in "text mode". I do this all the time for years, it never failed, there's no reason, it's not windoze  :Laughing: 

----------

## yowwww

what I mean is if I am in runlevel 3, no X running whatsoever and am root, I can mount the drives using a mount command and then play the mp3's on that fat32 using mp3blaster. However, I cannot seem to use them while I am in X and logged on as user. I have seen this before and it turned out to be a problem with the fstab entry concerning gui and uid #'s. I have checked to make sure these were correct, but the last time I edited my fstab, gentoo would not even boot. I am not new to this at all, but I don't know how or why it is not working in Gentoo. I have used LOTS of distros and never had this problem.

Tell me exactly how you did it and what your fstab entries are for it and I will compare. TIA.

----------

## yowwww

can ANYONE help with this?

It is driving me nuts. Help would be much appreciated.

I got it figured out, I had my user id and my group id backwards.

----------

